# ..:: Old City of Torgir (Croatia) - Wide overview of the town ::..



## Mersad (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope it will be to your liking. 

It was taken this summer during my vacation, from a tower in the old town.


----------



## ivan_the_one (Oct 20, 2008)

very nice....:thumbup: what were your settings?


----------



## Mersad (Oct 20, 2008)

I honestly don't remember. It was taken 4 months ago  
I do remember that i shot it at 55mm, ISO 200, and Manual settings. I hope that helps somehow.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Fox Paw (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice shot.  It looks like a very interesting city.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks. It is a nice city. The old town is centered on a small island between the modern part.






I was standing on the little tower in the lower part of this picture facing the old-tower center.


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 22, 2008)

i like that second shot the water looks so blue


----------



## jv17 (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pics love it..


----------



## Mersad (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you all. I didn't make the second one though. That's just an image from Google to show you guys how the city is structured.


----------



## ernie (Oct 22, 2008)

like that first one, colors are sweet


----------



## Mersad (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you ernie.


----------

